# Christmas gift for my wife



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi guys. 
I decided to make my wife a Christmas present this year. I am not going to lie,I stole some ideas by looking at YouTube. (Pics will follow )

I designed a pen made out of aluminium. I intended for it to be a twist pen,but there was a design flaw......I made the threading section a bit to short and I was too far in to start over. But all was not lost,so I just made a cap for it.Well easier said than done,because I wanted to line the inside of the cap with nylon so the cap could fit nicely and not scratch the fine knurl on the gripping part of the pen. I must say it was very fine and nerve wrecking work. But it all worked out and I am very happy with the end product.








I even made a small box out of isopine ceiling bord and matching lid,just to round everything off.




I must say I enjoyed it more and more the further I went and I can't wait to give it to her. I am going to make a  stainless one for myself sometime. Merry Christmas all and may God bless you and keep everyone safe this holiday season.


----------



## Barncat (Dec 13, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## aliva (Dec 13, 2018)

I bought my wife some new end mills and a chainsaw


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice Job


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 13, 2018)

Very nice!
I need to think of something.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 13, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Hi guys.
> I decided to make my wife a Christmas present this year. I am not going to lie,I stole some ideas by looking at YouTube. (Pics will follow )
> 
> I designed a pen made out of aluminium. I intended for it to be a twist pen,but there was a design flaw......I made the threading section a bit to short and I was too far in to start over. But all was not lost,so I just made a cap for it.Well easier said than done,because I wanted to line the inside of the cap with nylon so the cap could fit nicely and not scratch the fine knurl on the gripping part of the pen. I must say it was very fine and nerve wrecking work. But it all worked out and I am very happy with the end product.
> ...



That looks very nice, do you have a link to the video that inspired you. Looks like it could be a fun project and is certainly a unique gift.




aliva said:


> I bought my wife some new end mills and a chainsaw



My wife would be fine with a chainsaw for Christmas, I bought her a Rotozip for her birthday the second year we were married. It is what she asked for, I knew then for she was worth keeping.


----------



## Forty Niner (Dec 13, 2018)

Look out guys,  this could happen to your:





doghouse


----------



## middle.road (Dec 14, 2018)

which reminds me, thanks for the reminder -- I'd better get focus and get Mi'lady's done up.
Picture-Cube, at least I do have the pictures printed and waiting.
Now there's that part about 'cubes'.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 14, 2018)

Here is the link.





And another one





Thanks for the reaction guys. I am glad you like it.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Dec 15, 2018)

I didn’t make a Christmas gift for my wife, but have made gifts for the family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this was magnet covers I made a few years ago I just epoxied magnets inside them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




machining recesses on the coasters I’ve machined for this years Christmas presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




completed coasters with felt glued on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this one set on a friends table he sent me the picture after he received them. 

I will post the video after Christmas. Some of the family watch my YouTube channel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 15, 2018)

Nicely done and it is a cool gift. Mary Christmas.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 21, 2018)

So we're down to the wire, and I'm just getting around to mine.
It's going to be one of those folding picture cubes.
Started out with this idea back during the summer for our anniversary, and blew that big time.
Had also ordered the pictures from Walgreens back in June also.
I had opened the pack just to be sure the picts were in there but never checked them. Oops. Half of them are bad. Looks like the ink was giving out.
(striiiiike One!)
Then doing layout this morning, my layout skills suck. 
Blocks are 1.5" x 1.5" (2) blocks high X (4) wide. the 'positioning' of the 4x6 picts didn't come out as I planned, when I trim the 4" height of the picts, it cuts off portions of the picture that I want.
(striiiiike Two!)

Back to the drawing board & 'photoshop' on this one. I've messed up on the 3"x6" of the cube vs. the 4"x6" of the picts.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 21, 2018)

Good luck my friend. Time is running out though. Merry Christmas


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 21, 2018)

Forgot to mention that I had her name engraved on it today.


----------



## higgite (Dec 21, 2018)

I got a new Bison 5C chuck for my wife.

Best swap I ever made.

Tom


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 21, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links, more projects for the pile.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 22, 2018)

Dang!  I totally forgot about it. When is it going to happen this year?
Man, I bet the boss is going to be steamed about this.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 22, 2018)

ch2co said:


> Dang!  I totally forgot about it. When is it going to happen this year?
> Man, I bet the boss is going to be steamed about this.


You crack me up


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 25, 2018)

Got some browny points. ..........she liked the gift.


----------

